# Vents on my case



## Natsuke (Apr 15, 2011)

Hi all.

I've had a problem with my case. I have Aplus twin engine black case with 2x 250mm vents with led lights. Almost two years ago side vent stopped working even though lights are working normally. 2 weeks ago front vent did same. I keep my case clean regularly so there's no dust or debris. 
All other components work flawlessly so I assume it's got nothing to do with PSU. Is it possible something's wrong with molex connector or maybe engine of vents itself?
Molex connectors are attached to vents so I can't try other cables.

If anything, is there a way to get/buy replacement since those cases aren't produced anymore for several years? Can't find it on ebay or amazon (also hard because english is not my native language so I struggle with some terms). Would appreciate if somehow I could buy those to replace mine.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

"Vents" don't go bad. They are just holes in the case to let air in (or out). So I assume you mean the fans mounted behind the vents - and it should be easy find replacements, and easy to replace with just a #2 Phillips screwdriver. 

It is not likely to be your power supply since everything else works. But you should make sure the power cable connections did not come loose. Never mind - you said the fan LEDs work, so they are getting power. 

Do the fans freely spin if you flick them with your finger? If so, then the bearings are good, but the electrical portion of the motor itself must have failed. 

Fans do go bad. In fact, being mechanical, all will - eventually. Though they do normally (but not always) give some warning with increased grinding or rumbling sounds as the bearings start to wear - until they seize completely. Most case fans mount with 4 screws. You need to unplug the computer from the wall, touch bare metal of the case interior to discharge any static in your body. Then remove the fans and measure them. 250mm is HUGE!!! Almost 10 inches across so I doubt that is the size fans you really need. 

See the following video to learn how to properly measure your fans. 

How to measure computer case fan

Once you know the size fans you need, it should be easy to find replacements. Well, I hope it is easy in Croatia. Do pay attention to the power connector. Some fans use the 4-pin Molex, some use smaller connectors (to connect to motherboards and/or speed controllers). Some fans come with adapters, some may not and require a separate adapter. 

Regardless the fans or connectors, you should not need a new case just to replace the fans. 

In fact, when looking inside the case, note if there are an extra set of screw holes around the vents to support smaller or larger fans that might be easier to find. 

Finally, you don't have to spend a fortune on fans, but you should avoid the cheap ones. Good quality case fans typically use precision ball or fluid bearings to minimize noise and vibrations, and provide longer life.


----------



## Natsuke (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey, thanks for quick response.
Thing here is that its not just any fan that needs replacing, I don't think just any can fit there. It's fixed on acrylic glass side with 4 screw mount designed for that case, and its all one piece (can be seen in picture attachment) - the frame and vent and all that.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

If this is your case, then I see your problem. You may have to contact A Plus for this if you want replacements, and that is too bad. This is one reason I don't get fancy cases. And besides, I like to pay attention to my monitors and not be distracted by fancy facades and flashy lights in my case. But that's just me. 

It does look like you can attach a 120mm fan in back to exhaust (pull) hot air out. If me, I would try that and just keep that big front fan out and let the back fan pull air through the front vent. Then watch your temps with SpeedFan or CoreTemp.


----------



## Natsuke (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah that's the case. Temps are not problem, but I want working vents as they obviously help in air flow. 
I can see it looks fancy  though I didn't buy it because of that but it was large and had good parts placement and its well made. Actually I don't like flashing stuff


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

> but I want working vents as they obviously help in air flow.


Again, the "vents" are just the holes in the case. If you leave the broken fans out, the vents will still allow air to flow in if you install another fan in back. Even the PSU fan is using them.


----------



## Natsuke (Apr 15, 2011)

I might been using wrong term here, I meant whole package with both frame and motor etc. and fan.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

Note that most fans come in their own housing or frame as seen here. Your just looks a little different.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Natsuke :wave:

Looking closely at the front of your case in the review above, it looks like the fan sits inside the circular housing on the case front, so the usual 'square' fans won't fit. Circular ones are available but require some searching (try googling '*circular 250mm 12 volt fan*'), I found these but I don't know whether the bezels are removable, or whether the company ships to Croatia - *Link*


----------



## Natsuke (Apr 15, 2011)

Hey WereBo, that fan I posted picture of is side fan that goes on acrylic panel. It fits inside another circular part and then both go on panel. One in front comes without that plastic frame.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

Since cooling takes precedence over looks, and if you are not satisfied with keeping those big fans out and trying a 120mm fan in back, if you cannot find replacement 250s that will mount where yours do, I see that you have 2 choices. (1) Contact the case maker for replacement fans or (2) shop for a different case that uses standard box fans. 

Since I cannot find the Aplus home page, I think you are looking at a new case if you don't want to deal with these issues again in the future.


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Aahhh sorry, I thought the fan was for the front, side-fans are usually not so important as front+back fans.

The idea is to create a smooth 'low-front' to 'high-rear' airflow to blow the heat out. Side-fans can sometimes disrupt that airflow, causing hot-spots in the case. 

It's mostly an example of 'trial-&-error' though. Sometimes the PC runs cooler with the side=fan sucking out, others are cooler with the fan blowing in, some are cooler without a side-fan at all.

If the worst comes to the worst, you can always use dabs of 'hot-glue' and strips of rigid plastic to hold a fan in place.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

I agree with WereBo concerning side fans. I have tried them on several different cases and frankly, have never seen where they really helped, with one exception. And that is when the side fan's air flow is channeled through a tube that directs the side fan's air directly onto the CPU, or graphics card. Without the tube, temperatures actually suffered and I suspect it is because it disrupts the desired front-to-back flow.

The problem is, however, is there is no standard placement of the side fan, or CPU socket placement - depending on the motherboard type. So they don't always line up over the CPU or graphics card. 

I don't even bother with side panel fans anymore.


----------



## Natsuke (Apr 15, 2011)

Thanks for feedback all 
It's not a problem for me, and since you have more experience in this field I'm gonna listen to you. Actually, one of my firends sent me a link with fans quite similar to one I posted a photo here, but now I see I need to look for one in front for better airflow. Will check a bit for that type of fan.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

> but now I see I need to look for one in front for better airflow.


It does not have to be in front. Rear fans do the same thing - that is, create a front-to-back "flow" through the case. 

The thing about front fans is they help keep busy hard drives cool which can be important with busy file servers, or PCs with several drives in crowded drive bays. But with just 2 or 3 drives, evenly spaced apart, rear fans will still pull enough cool air through the vents to keep the drives cool too. 

I would only suggest you don't re-install the fan if it does not spin as the blades will hamper the free-flowing input of cool air you want coming in through the vent.


----------



## Natsuke (Apr 15, 2011)

Yeah, I removed fans from case. Have to find suitable replacement. Maybe just some 100mm fan for back of the case.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

> 100mm


 Most likely that back supports 80mm or hopefully, 120mm.


----------



## Natsuke (Apr 15, 2011)

120mm is just 2 or 3 mm too wide though it "should fit" as there are holes 120 mm apart. It's just the metal sides that come right beside screw holes are too close and fans are just bit too wide.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

80mm was the de facto standard for many years. But in recent years, the demand for larger (and quieter) fans increased. We saw 92mm fans for a bit, but 120mm fans have become pretty much standard these days - at least on the mid-tower (the most popular sizes) and larger cases. Many cases are now supporting 140mm, and some even go with 200 - 250mm. 

If 120mm fans are just a couple mm too big, then that suggests to me a totally non-standard case, and IMO, that is not cool (no pun intended). 

According to the specs shown in that link to your case I posted above, your case supports 1 optional 80/92/120mm fan - and I would sure try to get the 120mm to fit as they move more air while making less noise. 

You can find high volume smaller (92 and 80mm) fans, but they achieve higher CFM values by spinning faster, and that generally means while producing a lot more noise.


----------



## Natsuke (Apr 15, 2011)

I think that fitting issue was maybe even because of fan design, one I bought and returned had circular shape so far sides were just a little bit too wide.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I got this link from amazon.com according to them this is the manufacturer Raidsonic :: Home


----------

